# The Minikin Reborn by Asmodus



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tank88

Any idea when we can expect to see them in SA uncle @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tank88 said:


> Any idea when we can expect to see them in SA uncle @Rob Fisher?



I would imagine they will start to appear in a week or two... but after Asmodus irritated a few vendors by selling direct at the CT Vapefest they may not even bring them in... but I guess people will want them so one of two vendors will suck it up and bring them in.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Scouse45

Wow this is awesome @Rob Fisher amazing is it 22 or 25 I haven't had a chance to watch the video? Really hope they bring this in


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Wow this is awesome @Rob Fisher amazing is it 22 or 25 I haven't had a chance to watch the video? Really hope they bring this in



Not sure @Scouse45 but I would imagine 25mm because of the larger screen... but I could be wrong... no real details on the Asmodus site either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

ooh @Rob Fisher - this looks nice
Also haven't had a chance to watch the video - am wondering if I must get it? 
I love my Minikin V1.5 - and am sorry I missed out on the Boost version

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> ooh @Rob Fisher - this looks nice
> Also haven't had a chance to watch the video - am wondering if I must get it?
> I love my Minikin V1.5 - and am sorry I missed out on the Boost version



If you need another dual 18650 device with great battery life then yes... Todd liked it. I have way too many mods so will pass this time.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Scouse45

If u hav way too many minikins or sx mods in ur arsenal that need a new home uncle rob let me know

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Scouse45

Agreed @Silver this looks promising and the boost was awesome amazing chip I loved mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> If u hav way too many minikins or sx mods in ur arsenal that need a new home uncle rob let me know



@Scouse45 I no longer have any Minikin's at all because my mates have stolen (some gifted some bought) all of them... SX Mods I have a few but I'm afraid they are all HE in in the R7k mark...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> @Scouse45 I no longer have any Minikin's at all because my mates have stolen (some gifted some bought) all of them... SX Mods I have a few but I'm afraid they are all HE in in the R7k mark...


That's awesome! I'll b looking out for this minikin next then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Love the look of the v1.5 body and the screen of the v2 so I'll defs be getting one of these. Like the boost too, but that paint splatter finish looks crap. Heard there will be plain colored Reborns, eg the OG full rubberized black edition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

One of my favourite regulated mods of all time was the minikin v1 and then i sold it like a dumb ass.
It just felt awesome in the hand and gave me amazing battery life.
I liked my v2 but no where near as i did my v1.

Will keep my eyes open on this one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Asmodus Distribution in the US has the reborn 168W Minikin Touch Screen in Black, Black/Green & Black/Orange listed for preorder. The problem with that is I have learned from past experience with AD USA is that they have proven many times to me personally that they are far more optimistic than what they are actually able to deliver on new offerings. Worth a try maybe if you want one, just be aware that they may not be able to complete your preorder any time soon, and the possibility of never at all.

I would have had no interest in this touch screen model (same with any V2 model) even if I was still buying TC mods. But I did like my VGOD and V1.5 way better than any other model they have offered that I knew about. The price point on the VGOD/V1.5 was fair and inline with what you got, but not so with their wood models IMO (I showed proof of that point here some time ago on the Kodama's).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

They had a Mothers Day special on the previous version , then when it came to shipping I almost fell off my pedestal ..... shipping as much as the mod itself ! LOL ......


----------



## Aneego

@Sir Vape will you be getting these in? If yes, approximately by when? I would like to make sure I have the cash on the day you guys put them up for sale online


----------



## Scouse45

Aneego said:


> @Sir Vape will you be getting these in? If yes, approximately by when? I would like to make sure I have the cash on the day you guys put them up for sale online


I think it's easier to ask them on their own thread bud! They won't answer here that's why they hav a thread brother


----------



## Aneego

Scouse45 said:


> I think it's easier to ask them on their own thread bud! They won't answer here that's why they hav a thread brother


Thanks for letting me know, I had no idea!


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> I no longer have any Minikin's at all because my mates have stolen (some gifted some bought)


I was one of the lucky one's and still use my v2 every day, love the Twinkie shape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> I would imagine they will start to appear in a week or two... but after Asmodus irritated a few vendors by selling direct at the CT Vapefest they may not even bring them in... but I guess people will want them so one of two vendors will suck it up and bring them in.



I hope none of these guys acutally boycott Asmodus. It will be cutting of their nose to spite the face situation. (I am sure Asmodus was selling at retail and not at the much cheaper wholesale price that the vendors get the stock at)

Be that as it may, when something goes wrong with a V2 you pretty much have to destroy the touch screen cable to get to the front of the chipset, touchscreen never works like it did before disassembly of that cable.

I think this is a step back fitting the touchscreen here, I myself have a V2 stuck at 70 watts due to the touchscreen dieing out on me.

I would love to see a button chipset, in boost body, with 180 watts on tap.

Also, I would love to see an actual manufacturer put up shop in SA, would be nice if we have a full on Asmodus dealer.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

Rob Fisher said:


> @Scouse45 I no longer have any Minikin's at all because my mates have stolen (some gifted some bought) all of them... SX Mods I have a few but I'm afraid they are all HE in in the R7k mark...


Wait, not even the VGOD minikin?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

wiesbang said:


> Wait, not even the VGOD minikin?



Nope... I made the mistake of including it in a swop... I have regretted it ever since.


----------



## wiesbang

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I made the mistake of including it in a swop... I have regretted it ever since.


I would die!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I made the mistake of including it in a swop... I have regretted it ever since.


Ya that trade worked out terribly for u rob months of a pain in the neck! I guess they can't always go our way sometimes the devices just aren't wat we hoped for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I made the mistake of including it in a swop... I have regretted it ever since.


That is truly sad @Rob Fisher . 
I also regret swapping my spotless red and black Minikin 1.5

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mahir

Any news on when these are arriving in SA?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Came across the Minikin Reborn today and I love the look of orange and black! So has anybody been using this and have an opinion?


----------



## Tank88

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Came across the Minikin Reborn today and I love the look of orange and black! So has anybody been using this and have an opinion?



I've had my Reborn for about 3 weeks now and I love it. Trumps the V2 in all aspects. Great battery life like all minikin versions before it. Touch screen is much more responsive than the V2 and you can also select if you want the device to fire soft/normal/hard. Great mod overall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ordered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ordered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait to see your Vapemail picture when you get it all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stosta said:


> I can't wait to see your Vapemail picture when you get it all!



 can't wait mate. I land in SA on the 23rd (Cape Town), but only get to my stash on the 27th (my mom is holding it all for me in PE). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> I can't wait to see your Vapemail picture when you get it all!


You mean his personal Vapecon pictures?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> You mean his personal Vapecon pictures?!



you have to give me credit for patience. I have some stuff from July waiting for collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> you have to give me credit for patience. I have some stuff from July waiting for collection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most definitely hey. I think there are a couple of guys on here following your orders and getting just as excited as you for d-day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mahlie

I absolutely love my Reborn. One of my favourite mods at the moment! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------

